# BAD BUSINESS



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I thought I would give a heads up on a site I ordered from a month or more ago. The merchandise

didn't come even after 3 weeks as specified on the site. I was moving and wrote to have the address

changed since it was over the 3 wk allotted time frame they gave. They wrote back saying they would 

change it and add something since it was late. I still haven't received it and got an email yesterday

that it was shipped to the old address. I wrote asking to cancel the order since it obviously wasn't

shipped to the revised address as promised. I received an ugly response stating I was accusing

them of something (not sure what) and that it was sent to the new address. THey said they couldn't 

very well cancel the order if it's been sent, now can we? (how sweet) They stated the 

address and it was only partially there! I wrote back letting them know that wasn't the entire 

address I sent and even sent them a copy of the email I originally sent! They wrote back a nasty

retort again. Whatever happened to manners? Whatever happened to the customer is always right?

This place is called Handsnpaws.com. I wouldn't advise a dog to shop there. Here is their last email.

Remember, they said they changed the address before.



"You didn't simply state. You need to check the tone of
your email before sending. Again, you can't cancel
something after it's en route. Use your head will you!
If it comes back for whatever reason, it's processed
as a return. If you can't figure out where you live or
what address you want to use, we really can't help you
there. And the processing time was in your order
confirmation and it's all over the site. Really, you
need to read and take responsibility for your own
order." 



Their processing time is 3 wks...it's been over a month. Some of the rudest emails I've ever come across.

They were fine with changing the address until they realized it went to the old one anyway. Bad business.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Holy Cow!!! This must be a one-person deal with a hot head at the helm. No reputable company would talk that way to a customer. They won't be in business very long with that sort of sour attitude. Yuk. Thanks so much for the heads up.


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

That may be the problem with internet sites....at least at a store you can see how rude and nasty they are right away...on the net they could fool you a bit longer until they get your money.

Sorry they were so darn mean.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

> "You didn't simply state. You need to check the tone of
> your email before sending. Again, you can't cancel
> something after it's en route. Use your head will you!
> If it comes back for whatever reason, it's processed
> ...


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

That was nasty if I ever read nasty! Thanks for telling us about them, won't order anything from them...EVER!


----------



## angelsugar (Apr 22, 2006)

*I can promise you, I will never order from them!!!

Thanks for the warning......

Whatever happened to good old fashioned customer service with a smile??????????*


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> *I can promise you, I will never order from them!!!
> 
> Thanks for the warning......
> 
> Whatever happened to good old fashioned customer service with a smile??????????*[/B]



Sometime it helps if the place of business knows that they are getting negative reviews. Wonder what would happen if we all sent them something like:

I've had the opportunity to read the nasty emails you sent to a customer. No way would I do business with someone is so rude and unprofessional.
It's a shame you choose to do business in this manner because a positive experience would have earned you a good review and new customers.

And no, I'm not in one of my nasty moods. I just think it helps to let people know when they are doing a customer wrong, so what better way than a lot of us doing it?


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=215074
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Before I even read your response, I was thinking the same thing. We should all write to them and tell them the consequence of their negative behavior.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=215085
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We'd probably get a rude response in return. Hey, you don't think Jay Bianco owns it do you?!?! He and Becky are the only people I know of who talk so rudely to customers.


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

We'd probably get a rude response in return. Hey, you don't think Jay Bianco owns it do you?!?! He and Becky are the only people I know of who talk so rudely to customers.








[/QUOTE]


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

i checked out the site and it just seems that the tone is very unfriendly and intimidating. lots of "do it THIS way...DON'T do it THAT way..." and a couple of shots saying something to the effect of "use your common sense, we're not at fault for anything that may go wrong". i can't remember them verbatim, but something along those lines. 
not even a cute site. LOL visual appeal is important to me. 

ann marie and the buttercup, girls who like shiny blinky sparkly things.


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

I'll never buy from them


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

I have been to that site before and was less than impressed. It's got an overall gloomy look to it. Does that make me sound crazy? The email they sent you is childish in my opinion and no way to do business. I hope what you ordered will end up in your hands somehow.


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=215095
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Before I even read your response, I was thinking the same thing. We should all write to them and tell them the consequence of their negative behavior.
[/B][/QUOTE]
We'd probably get a rude response in return. Hey, you don't think Jay Bianco owns it do you?!?! He and Becky are the only people I know of who talk so rudely to customers.








[/B][/QUOTE]


Well, if they don't own it, they seem to be headed in the same direction. Before ole Jay closed his site, he told how deep in debt he was.


----------



## ddsumm (Jan 26, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=215074
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=215095
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Before I even read your response, I was thinking the same thing. We should all write to them and tell them the consequence of their negative behavior.
[/B][/QUOTE]
We'd probably get a rude response in return. Hey, you don't think Jay Bianco owns it do you?!?! He and Becky are the only people I know of who talk so rudely to customers.







[/B][/QUOTE] 




Meow, meow,, haa haa haa that is soooo funny,

























Dede and Chloe from down under


----------



## Cindy1981 (Apr 24, 2006)

Brit,

I will send them an email and let them know how much I WOULD HAVE spent in there store. Have you contacted the BBB or the credit card you used? If you haven't recieved the order you can dispute the charges on your card and the credit card will refund your money. I have done that when I ordered my Chihuahua some sweaters that never showed up. I think you can also contact the consumer department in their state.


----------



## Terri (Jan 26, 2005)

OMG! I work for an interent site and if any of our customer service people ever sent an email to a client like that their ass would be so fired! I would definately do a chargeback on what you ordered!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Thanks for the heads up. Scratch them off our shopping list.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

*Whhhoaaaaa how RUDE! Bella Mia says NO shopping THERE EVER!*



*That really toasts me. I use to work with a friend that has an online business and clearly in EVERY thing we posted the conditions were stated, yet we would have people write to us asking something that had already been stated, ok fine, I would always write back with the information they requested. The "winners" though were the people that wanted to return an item due to them not reading conditions. Oh that would get me!*



*Brit that company is clearly in the wrong, they started 3 weeks, been longer, boo to them already, but to add rudness, oh shame on them.*



*Melanie*


----------



## eyespy (Jan 31, 2006)

Ok,
I was in a mood so I went ahead and emailed these jerks--what do you think?


Hi,
I am a member of a very large Maltese organization. On our forum we often discuss various dog websites and recommend outstanding ones to our friends there. Many of us dress our maltese in designer duds and buy multiple doggy accessories. But we also warn our members when we experience a website that should be avoided at all costs. Recently one our members had a VERY bad experience with your customer service dept. She received the following e-mail from you
"You didn't simply state. You need to check the tone of
your email before sending. Again, you can't cancel
something after it's en route. Use your head will you!
If it comes back for whatever reason, it's processed
as a return. If you can't figure out where you live or
what address you want to use, we really can't help you
there. And the processing time was in your order
confirmation and it's all over the site. Really, you
need to read and take responsibility for your own
order." 
The tone of your customer service email to her sent a clear message to our forum--avoid this website. At last check her post had 259 viewings. As the largest maltese forum on the world wide web I think that the number will increase quickly (her post has only been up less than 2 days). Many of our members are also cross-members of other forums. Many belong to Yorkie clubs, doxie clubs etc. I think word will spread rather quickly. Shame on your customer service dept for being so rude to a customer. It may have been 1 email for you guys but it is one that hundreds will view. One little ripple could end up turning into a tsunami for your business.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

If that doesn't get their attention nothing will. Chances are they won't 

care. People with this kind of attitude seldom see the light until it burns

their retinas. LOL


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

..


----------



## eyespy (Jan 31, 2006)

and their response was....drum roll please....

"So?? Gimme a break. You sound like some loser with
alot of time on their hands. Lol."

I so wish there was someone these people had to answer to. A brick and mortar would never survive with this attitude. Well for once I hope that adage do unto others really bites them in the butt....


----------



## M&M's MOM (May 10, 2005)

THAT WAS A VERY UNPROFESSIONAL RESPONSE!!

Nope..not EVER dealing with that company. Thanks for the "heads up"!


----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

> "You didn't simply state. You need to check the tone of
> your email before sending. Again, you can't cancel
> something after it's en route. Use your head will you!
> If it comes back for whatever reason, it's processed
> ...


























Wow! I don't think I have ever seen such a rude email from anyone- let alone a _business_ (I use this word loosely). 

Even if the merchandise does arrive I would send it back and ask for a refund. No way in heck would I let that company have my money.


----------



## Littlemans Mom (Apr 6, 2005)

I can't believe a company that wanted to not only stay in business but prosper would write such a horrible response to any one








I guess they didn't believe you about how many people that E-mail would reach







It will be their loss and their down fall







If that is how they really feel about their customers and potential customers they can stuff it


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

Thanks for the heads up....I would never want to deal with a company like this one. That email was appauling to say the least!!! I dont think their business will last very long if thats how they treat their customers.


----------



## Cindy1981 (Apr 24, 2006)

How incrediably rude. I also sent them an email but was sent back an email saying they were closed and to please send another email.


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom (Jan 23, 2006)

Wow...sorry you had to deal with that Brit. Thanks for letting us know NOT to shop there!

ginny & zoe & bella


----------



## gwilbrin (May 29, 2006)

Wow. I won't be shopping there.


----------



## lucida.ann (Feb 18, 2006)

> and their response was....drum roll please....
> 
> "So?? Gimme a break. You sound like some loser with
> alot of time on their hands. Lol."
> ...


Write 'em back and tell them "You sound like some loser with a lot of returned merchandise on their hands. LOL."

*Brit, you really HAVE to call your credit card company and dispute the charges. Tell them it was an unauthorized charge. Technically, it is an unauthorized charge, because you wrote to them to cancel the order before the merchandise was received because of their error. You cannot let those people get away with that.*

I'll put a link up at the SnarkPit, a discussion forum my husband and I own. Those folks will never know what hit them. As you can imagine, we are pretty snarky over there!


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

eyespy</span>[/B] "you should write 'em back and tell them You sound like some loser with a lot of returned merchandise on their hands. LOL."


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

> eyespy</span>[/B] "you should write 'em back and tell them You sound like some loser with a lot of returned merchandise on their hands. LOL."[/B]


 








Very good!


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

Perhaps it's time to start cross posting this place to other lists. I am in favor them receiving as many negative emails as possible. I wonder if we could get all our friends to send them emails too. After a few hundred a day for the next few days, maybe they would get the message. 
Hey folks, I've been nice for the past few days and it's all building up in me.


----------



## Lacie2 (Sep 23, 2005)

> Perhaps it's time to start cross posting this place to other lists. I am in favor them receiving as many negative emails as possible. I wonder if we could get all our friends to send them emails too. After a few hundred a day for the next few days, maybe they would get the message.
> Hey folks, I've been nice for the past few days and it's all building up in me.
> 
> 
> ...


I have read all the post in this thread and I swear I can not find where the name of the company is mentioned. If I had a web site address I would also send them an email.


----------



## MissMollyMae (Apr 16, 2005)

Lacie, Its in the very first post. The web address isHandsnPaws


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

Thanks for the headsup, Brit!








I would NEVER spend a dime at that website.
The owner is as immature as a two year old


----------



## Michelle&Roxy (Mar 10, 2006)

Thanks for telling me! I'll add them to a very special "favorites" folder titled "dont buy from" haha. Truly, I will. I even sent them an e-mail:

"I was about to shop here for my dog carrier and dog bedding, but wow- I've been reading in a number of dog owner sites recently that you all are horrid with sending things on time and are extremely rude to customers who have dealt with you, preferably with late matters... That definately has made me want to shop else where. Perhaps when you start treating your customers better you'll see a large increase in people buying your items. 
-From a potential buyer who now isnt."

Also, I wish there was some way to truly make a statement about this... hmm, I'll try and tell as many people as possible, in myspace, livejournal, anywhere possible where people can read it! bwahaha. lol


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I saw your post on MySpace Maltese Owners, Michelle. That was 
nice of you to do that. I think it's good to know others' experiences.
I shop a lot online so it's important to me.


----------



## Michelle&Roxy (Mar 10, 2006)

> I saw your post on MySpace Maltese Owners, Michelle. That was
> nice of you to do that. I think it's good to know others' experiences.
> I shop a lot online so it's important to me.[/B]


 I agree, if they're fantastic experiences, it's worth knowing, but if it's a horrid experience, it's also worth knowing too- no one should have to deal with that horrible type of customer service when using their hard earned money on anything. I also shop online a lot, especially for my pup- and I had actually been to that site before, luckily not buying anything though- but now I'll definately stay away! The customer service there sounds kinda...


----------



## felicity (Jun 19, 2006)

i was going to buy a carrier from there! i visited their site a few days ago and found a link to this thread, good thing i didn't buy anything, they didn't get any money off me but they sure did get an email lol

i'll let you know what they say, i don't expect it to be intelligent though.

thanks for the heads up.


felicity


----------



## tokyococo (Jan 31, 2007)

this site has the RUDEST customer service EVER!!!

I am so upset at them and the way they talk to people.

i spent 400.00 over 2 weeks aggo and i still have no confirmation!....no responses to 3 of my emails, and NO merchandise...contacting these people is a frusting headache.....

they finally responded to my last attempt that i asked very simply...where is my confirmation/merchandise?


"they cussed me out via email"....even stated "they need to burst my bubble that i am not a big spender that get privelges"....what special priveleges?????...i just want my items, and confirmation!....is there a 10 year old child working there?...no, someone who has a hothead and needs angermanagement and people skills is clearly working there.

they then told me, they deal with people who spend up to 3,000.00 and i do not fit their client model.


i'm so upset that i can't even speak right now..i'll check on later, when i'm calm.


----------



## lonestar (Dec 21, 2004)

With all the great places to order from. I think I'll pass this one up.That's for the insight.


----------



## Maltese_NH (Jul 23, 2006)

That's horrible....sorry you had to deal with such bad customer service.

I'll never purchase from them....and I let them know via email that I researched their company and have decided to spend my money elsewhere because of their customer service!


----------



## Villa Marsesca (Feb 27, 2006)

Very unprofessional, sorry you had to receive such poor service and rude treatment.
Thanks for the heads up.

Cheers, Nedra


----------



## tokyococo (Jan 31, 2007)

Wouldn't it be cool if we could all hit them in one shot with the better business bureau....sorry, evil thinking but, they just really got me.


I'm still reeling over that nasty email they sent me... java script:emoticon(':smpullhair:',%20'smid_29')

,....telling me that "they are sorry to burst my bubble in thinking i'm a big spender but my 400.00 dollars wasn't much... they are used to people who spend up to 3,000.00."...oh and that i want special privleges...I only asked for a confirmation and contact info...valid contact info.

well excuse me!!....1 dollar should be appreciated!... I highly see anyone spending 3,000.00 and waiting 1-2 months for their items and with no confirmation.

so let me get this straight...i give my personal info and credit card number and i get zilch!

I wonder what color it is on that person's planet?

my husband is a web-techie.....maybe he can tell me how if even possible to get a link up, so that everytime someone googles handsnpaws...a site saying beware of handsnpaws comes up right under or over it.....and we could post every single bad email and stories that they have done to us.


you know,...I'm thinking, that it's not several people...it has to be only 1 person.... most likely it would have to be the owner!...how else could they get away with it?

Think about it,...that person would be fired imedietly otherwise....especcially for bereting customers and turning away business.


It says they were mentioned on " The View"...well maybe i should email "The View" all the complaints, because they took responsibility in plugging a bad business...they wouldn't want that...they would want to retract that publicly...hmmmm!

Let Rosie get-em!!!!!

How about 20/20?....hee hee! an undercover espose! java script:emoticon(':aktion033:',%20'smid_5')

Hey, did you see the email that they told the guy/girl she must be an idiot, and further more in the letter told he/she they keep her letter to laugh at it!....google that and z-something has it.


----------



## my baby (Aug 22, 2006)

I am absolutly appauled at how they can run their "business" like that.







I certainly will never shop from them and will definitly email them!!! (We gotta stick together with these things







)


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

That sucks! I had a similar situation with coldnosewarmheart.com. The person who always e-mailed was rude and when I finally called instead of e-mail because my dog tag was shipped on the 9th and I still hadn't gotten it on the 26th-he was rude to me. I don't understand why people think they will get business if they treat their customers like this. So, just another heads up for a not so nice company to work with!


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

> I thought I would give a heads up on a site I ordered from a month or more ago. The merchandise
> 
> didn't come even after 3 weeks as specified on the site. I was moving and wrote to have the address
> 
> ...



I had an negative experience with HandsNPaws, too!!! They are very rude and unprofessional!!! I will never visit there website again!!!! I wish that I had searched and seen this post sooner!!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=215065
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So sorry, Melissa. There's just no excuse for bad manners when dealing with a client, whether they are right or wrong. I hope they straightened it out for you one way or another.


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

Thanks for the heads up ladies! I've just added a couple of sites to my "Don't Order From" folder. With all the pet related online orders I've ever placed, I've only had one problem and that was an order from Ritzy Rover which was an oversight. When I called to tell them about it, Allison apologized profusely and then sent Karli a really nice toy. THAT'S good customer service.


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

I ordered my tent bed from them I waited over a month to get it!! I really didn't know what to do.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

I cannot believe that person........how in the world do they stay in business??? I would have had to make one last phone call to that company!!!!!! That is so RUDE and CRUDE!!! They cannot possibly stay in business long!!! I am so sorry that you had to put up with that. I have always heard that a company is made on how good their customer service is~~~~~~Nothing else has to be said!!!!!


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=477027
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, Brit. I agree completely. I canceled my order with them. I was just shocked!!


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

Wow i wonder if the rude person is the owner of the company. I sell very high end designer clothing if i ever said use you head to one of my clients i would be selling nothing because i would be so out of a job.


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

I am just speechless. I have a long background in retail and can't imgagine how they can stay open treating customers that way. Personally I've always avoided their site because I just really hate it something always just turned me off about it. 

How can you have a 3 week lead time on an order? Orders should be turned around in 48 hours or less, unless they are custom made. 

Leslie


----------



## gigigirlz (Jun 18, 2007)

> Lacie, Its in the very first post. The web address isHandsnPaws [/B]




Just sent them an e-mail stating that I will not be ordering from them due to their tarnished reputation....caused by the way they treat their customers....


----------



## gigigirlz (Jun 18, 2007)

Just sent them an e-mail stating that I will not be ordering from them due to their tarnished reputation....caused by the way they treat their customers....
[/QUOTE]


Their reply.....
"WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHH.. All broken up about it. Lol.".....what a bunch of immature assholes.....


----------



## binniebee (Sep 27, 2007)

I know that this thread started months ago, but I just saw it today. I also sent an email to the website a few minutes ago. I asked them NOT to send me back a rude reply as they had to so many others who had written to them about the complaints, but I'll let you know how it ends up. I get infuriated with bad web-based businesses because I love to shop online and hate to shop in stores. So, we'll see....

Cyndi


----------



## makettle29 (Nov 12, 2005)

OMG...I've been seriously surfing their site lately, thankfully I didn't order anything. They are clearly not people I want to give my business to. Best thing we can do is keep this post fresh and warn as many pet owners as possible. 


mary anna herk and theena


----------



## GreenFuzzer (Jun 16, 2007)

<span style="color:#008B00">I wasn't a part of this wonderful family when this thread started and only just spotted it. I have many thoughts on the matter that I will be letting that 'business' know about. Perhaps we need an area on the forum were we can have the subject be a business name and then as people do business with different businesses we can do personal reviews under that business name. Not a discussion keep those for the Everything else... area. More like just the facts 

"I bought Gracie a dress from ABC Company _(with the link)_ the price was great, the quality great. speed of delivery from time of order to delivery was XYZ days. Yes I would buy from the ABC Company again."

or 

"I ordered a number of items from HandsNpaws and have not been happy with the service. My items were to arrive in three weeks when after four weeks they had not arrived I contacted the company that the items needed to be sent to a new address, was told no problem, when still at week five I had not received my items I again contacted HandsNpaws to find out what happened to my order. I received from them a very rude reply. I am now in process of trying to get my money back. No I will not order from them again. If anyone wishes to see copies of the correspondence between myself and HandsNpaws feel free to contact me and I will forward you a copy."

By having something like this when we want to purchase something online we will have an idea of who is creditable and who isn't. We would be able to help each other make informed choices on who we want to do business with. As hard as it would be though that area would need to be for reviews/facts only to be of real help to each other. I feel it is just as important to know about the bad places as the good places to order from. I haven't dared order anything for Gracie offline for the very reasons being talked about in this thread. I don't know who is trustworthy and who isn't when it comes to stuff for our fur babies.

Thanks for letting me air my thoughts.</span>


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

Even before reading this thread, I came across their site a year or so ago. I found a few things I liked, but before I placed my order, I read their "Info" section. I immediately got a bad feeling. The whole section seems to be what they DON'T do for the customer (e.g. no phone orders, not calling back, waiting on the phone, etc.). I figure if you don't want to help the customer, then I don't want to be your customer. I'll spend my money elsewhere.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

> <span style="color:#008b00">I wasn't a part of this wonderful family when this thread started and only just spotted it. I have many thoughts on the matter that I will be letting that 'business' know about. Perhaps we need an area on the forum were we can have the subject be a business name and then as people do business with different businesses we can do personal reviews under that business name. Not a discussion keep those for the Everything else... area. More like just the facts
> 
> "I bought Gracie a dress from ABC Company _(with the link)_ the price was great, the quality great. speed of delivery from time of order to delivery was XYZ days. Yes I would buy from the ABC Company again."
> 
> ...



Tammy, that's a very good idea, but I will say - I have ordered many,
many items from many, many vendors online and this was the ONLY
one I had a bad experience with to this degree. I believe most maltese/
doggy vendors do their best to satisfy the customer as they rely on
repeat business to keep going, and they know we dog lovers on the net
do network these experiences.


----------



## binniebee (Sep 27, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=477162
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think Tammy has a very good idea! It would be great for us all to be forewarned against, or as in the majority of online stores, encouraged to do business with them. My experience with online shopping has been very, very positive, but it just makes you mad to read about a company that is so blatantly rude and uncaring. Personally, I would love a forum devoted to this subject. 

Cyndi


----------



## gatiger40 (Jun 7, 2007)

I had a bad experience with them as well a few months ago. I ordered and waited and waited. I sent a friendly email asking on the status of my order. They didn't send an email back at all just refunded my money back to paypal with no explantion at all. I emailed again to ask if they were out of stock or what the problem was and never received a response. I wish I had known about this thread a few months ago I would have never ordered in the first place. How does a place like that stay in business?


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

These experiences are apparently not unusual and are the way they do business all the time. Here are links to complaints. You all should add yours to these sites. 

Also, Brit,do you think that adding the company's name to your title would help it get picked up by Google? I honestly thought the subtitle "on this site" meant there was "bad business" on SM!! We want as many people as possible to see this, for sure!!

http://www.complaintsboard.com/complaints/...ltd-c33160.html

http://www.complaintsboard.com/complaints/...aws-c12358.html

http://www.ripoffreport.com/reports/0/130/RipOff0130693.htm

http://www.pissedconsumer.com/consumer-rev...7081177437.html


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

After reading those links I changed the subtitle to this
thread. I hope others see the heads up before they go
there.


----------



## SpringHasSprung (May 4, 2007)

:angry: :angry: :angry: This is TRULY horrifying! I was looking to order some stuff from this place too and I happened to run across this thread first! Thank GOD! :angry: I read all the complaints at the links you provided Kallie/Catcher's Mom (THANK YOU) and these responses people are getting from this idiot just leaves me stunned. Whoever this is really needs a comeuppance! I wanted to make note here that they are "a division of Sophistication Alley Ltd", and also have an affliate site at www.sundaycolors.com, so be sure to add THOSE names to your "AVOID AT ALL COSTS" list as well. Perhaps we need to bombard "The View" and all the companies that are affliated with handnpaws to let them know they are doing business with a VERY bad apple.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

> These experiences are apparently not unusual and are the way they do business all the time. Here are links to complaints. You all should add yours to these sites.
> 
> Also, Brit,do you think that adding the company's name to your title would help it get picked up by Google? I honestly thought the subtitle "on this site" meant there was "bad business" on SM!! We want as many people as possible to see this, for sure!!
> 
> ...


WOW that is a lot of bad press for such a small company. How can they still be in business?


----------



## binniebee (Sep 27, 2007)

Okay, as I posted some weeks ago, due to the bad customer service so many people have reported with the company many of us decided to write to the company to let them know word was spreading about their bad business practices and rude emails in an effort to help them improve. I just now checked my BinnieBee gmail and saw they had replied. Below is the note I sent and their rude reply (nice, huh?) :

fromHandsNpaws <[email protected]>
[email protected],
to:[email protected]
date:Nov 29, 2007 10:22 PM
subject:Re: FEEDBACK: Your Customer Service

Just want you to know that you can kiss our ass. Lol

[email protected] wrote:
Sender Email: [email protected]
I just wanted to let you know that your reputation for terrible customer service attitudes and late orders, and late or no confirmations has led me (and hundreds of others) to avoid ordering from your site. If your customer service attitude and sales practices do not improve drastically I cannot see how you will stay in business. 
Please do not bother to send me a rude email as you have others who have written in to inform you of your business reputation in the dog-owners community. We are only trying to improve your customer service and business pratices.
BinnieBee


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

> Okay, as I posted some weeks ago, due to the bad customer service so many people have reported with the company many of us decided to write to the company to let them know word was spreading about their bad business practices and rude emails in an effort to help them improve. I just now checked my BinnieBee gmail and saw they had replied. Below is the note I sent and their rude reply (nice, huh?) :
> 
> fromHandsNpaws <[email protected]>
> [email protected],
> ...


I think that just about says it all. They do NOT care one tiny bit. So why should they get one tiny penny from anyone?

Melanie


----------



## Cathy (Mar 19, 2006)

A


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> Okay, as I posted some weeks ago, due to the bad customer service so many people have reported with the company many of us decided to write to the company to let them know word was spreading about their bad business practices and rude emails in an effort to help them improve. I just now checked my BinnieBee gmail and saw they had replied. Below is the note I sent and their rude reply (nice, huh?) :
> 
> fromHandsNpaws <[email protected]>
> [email protected],
> ...


Oh. My. Gosh. i cannot believe the immaturity of that statement!

What are they... twelve??


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

> Okay, as I posted some weeks ago, due to the bad customer service so many people have reported with the company many of us decided to write to the company to let them know word was spreading about their bad business practices and rude emails in an effort to help them improve. I just now checked my BinnieBee gmail and saw they had replied. Below is the note I sent and their rude reply (nice, huh?) :
> 
> fromHandsNpaws <[email protected]>
> [email protected],
> ...



OH MY STARS _ 

That is the most insane thing I've ever read from a company that relies on sales! I feel lucky that I received my dog bed at all back in the spring and will certainly NEVER order from them again.

wow..


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

Oh my! My mouth is just hanging open. I can't believe any business would respond in that way. I can't see them being around very much longer with that attitude. Shame on them.


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

I can't believe the response to your email... but I had a similar experience with a website that sells parrot food. They sent me parakeet food by mistake and I emailed that I received the wrong product. In the email response I received I was told to "calm down" all in caps.. and I was also told that if I never wanted to order from their site again... that was okay with them. I did receive the correct food quickly though... but I will never order from them again. Amazing!!!!


----------

